# Chicken and Ribs



## Vermin999 (Mar 29, 2016)

I won a seat to Harry Soo's BBQ Cooking class and I went this past  Saturday. Today I tried using everything he taught in the class

The rub and sauce I used were the ones he taught us how to make. 

Ribs were trimmed to St Louis cut. here are the ribs just before getting foiled.




Ribs done




Chicken done




chicken sauced




Ribs sauced




 and cut




Plated. Sides were Field Peas with some of the rib scraps added and potato salad.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 29, 2016)

Yummmmmm!


----------



## dledmo (Mar 30, 2016)

Looks great as usual V!  How was it?


----------



## Dipesh (Feb 9, 2017)

Oh my I want to try  Is so damn delicious looking.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 12, 2018)

Great lookin grub V and I bet the field peas were great&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## ron.koehler3 (Aug 31, 2018)

Looks great 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMax003 (Sep 3, 2018)

Can anybody send me the tastiest ribs marinade?


----------



## bertha01 (Sep 22, 2018)

Looks great!yuummmm


----------



## searmarks (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks good! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oksana (Mar 14, 2019)

*FREE MAGIC TOOLfor your BBQ !!*

Hello guys!
I just love BBQ as you guys do!!
But there always a bothering problem during my BBQ time.
As we all know，we have to check it all the time that waste time to company our children or family.That's too bad....
But now, I found a great tool which can help to supervised the time,isn't great？？And the best part it's FREE to send if you help to give some comments.
Pls let me know if you are interested！！
Have a nice day ，guys！！！


----------

